

The Real Issue with Valve (And No, It’s Not Paid Mods) - phenylene
http://midortechies.com/2015/04/28/the-real-issue-with-valve-corporation-123/

======
angersock
The sheer per-capita revenue of Valve staggers the mind.

They don't _need_ to change anything, from a strictly business standpoint.

"Valve: we used to make games, now we make money."

